# where to buy a brinkmann



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

As above really where is the best place to buy a brinkmann torch


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Managed to get one on US fleabay today but it was last one ... 

When I was looking into it there appears to be one produced under the name of "Noma" (rebranded Brinkmann) in Canada that Canadian Tire sell and will ship to the UK


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

midway auto supplies took 2 weeks to be delivered but cost £28.50 delivered and no tax as half was delivery:thumb:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

mate of mines in canada at the mo, asked him to get me one from canadian tire (thanks for headsup!) should be £15


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there not something that is as good as a Brinkmann, but not a Brinkmann - something that is more widely available would be a good alternative.
What is it about the Brinkmann which makes it the light of choice? Is it the bulbs? The rechargeable-ness? The fact that they are hard to get hold of in the UK? The build quality?
How bright is it (lumens etc)?

If we can figure out why people love them so then we should be able to spec a reasonable alternative rather than just relying on the fact that people have already tried this unit and that is all there is to it.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

What i can't grasp - is why nobody in the UK imports them !

Must be a market surley !

The guy in the unit along at work imports stuff - i will have a word if there is enough interest. Can't see him doing it just for a few pieces.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> What i can't grasp - is why nobody in the UK imports them !
> 
> Must be a market surley !
> 
> The guy in the unit along at work imports stuff - i will have a word if there is enough interest. Can't see him doing it just for a few pieces.


Think its to do with not being CE marked ..... hence the group buy route that seems to have been popular up to now


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> Is there not something that is as good as a Brinkmann, but not a Brinkmann - something that is more widely available would be a good alternative.
> What is it about the Brinkmann which makes it the light of choice? Is it the bulbs? The rechargeable-ness? The fact that they are hard to get hold of in the UK? The build quality?
> How bright is it (lumens etc)?
> 
> If we can figure out why people love them so then we should be able to spec a reasonable alternative rather than just relying on the fact that people have already tried this unit and that is all there is to it.


Yeah i can't understand why there isn't a british alternative for a similar price. I personally use a surefire m4 torch for my swirl spotting but only because i have one any way from b4 the days of detailing world.

P.S. before any of you waste your time looking for an M4 i wouldn't bother, they cost more than a 3M sun gun:thumb:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,
Found this on the web, might be worth a look.

http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detai...subcategory=Flashlights&sku=800-2200-0&id=139.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Think its to do with not being CE marked ..... hence the group buy route that seems to have been popular up to now


Fair do's

I can get some CE labels printed up :lol:

Note to Trading Standards - Its a joke :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fred108 said:


> Hi,
> Found this on the web, might be worth a look.
> 
> http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detai...subcategory=Flashlights&sku=800-2200-0&id=139.


From what I have heard its about the same sort of price for International Carriage as the unit.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Buy a Fenix www.fenixtorch.co.uk fantastic range, fantastic build quality!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Buy a Fenix www.fenixtorch.co.uk fantastic range, fantastic build quality!!


From my experimenting with different light sources i have found that LED single LED torches aren't very good for swirl spotting when compared to the xenon bulbs.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I may have found an alternative down town this afternoon:

Dual bulb (not Xenon - halogen - but potentially could be changed, will need to confirm the sizes or if its even worth the bother)
Brinkmann style handheld case
Rechargeable from Mains and 12v ciggy lighter.
£9.99 
Available down the high street.

Will get it charged up when I get home tonight and see how it fares.

Edit:

Looks like someone else found them already in an earlier thread too - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55507&highlight=proteam


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

out of stock.....


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> out of stock.....


They had about 3 or 4 left in Bristol store and its on my route to get lunch most days. 
I can pick one up if you like (Wednesday would be earliest I will have time to get it I think), just have to add some postage though as they are quite weighty. Approx 1kg I would say so between £4 to £6.50 depending on postage type (standard parcels to special delivery)

Alternatively have a look at your local branch or maybe ring the customer services to see if they can locate one?


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll have one too if you go please, I have a duff brinkmann so maybe the bulbs will fit??


----------



## marshallR (Jan 23, 2008)

As above...If you do get some then ill be up for buying one and paying P&P etc as they seem ideal


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Will see what I can pick up on Wednesday.

Here is a picture of the bulbs for comparison:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, they had two left which I have picked up for those above - sorry they didnt have much idea when they will have more in.
Weight is JUST shy of 1kg (997g - according to the postoffice scales) before I wrap it up, so will likely be over the 1kg price bracket once done.

Standard Parcels is £4.20 up to 2kg

£15 all in ok? This should cover any Paypal fees (though happy to take payment however you want via bank transfer, cheque etc), and parcel tape/brown paper/lug them down the post office etc. Not taking any profit, this is simply helping out members on here. 

Obviously I will give Dave and Skynet first shout at them if they want (sorry Marshall, but will be keeping an eye out as I walk past there most days)

Please PM me to confirm that you still want them and I will return you with payment details etc.

Have plenty good feedback on Ebay and verified paypal etc if any of you need to check me out etc. Understandable as I am relatively new on here. Again drop me a PM to discuss if you like.


----------



## marshallR (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats ok, if any of the above do drop out then let me know  
Cheers


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Marshall - i've pm'd Chris regarding 'mine', so he may offer it to you.....


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

No worries guys, MarshallR - drop me a PM to discuss if you like. 
Dave^ - thanks for letting me know as soon as, definately appreciated.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys.

My company imports and distributes car care products although nothing at the moment from the good old USA. That said we are in negotiations with 3 companies in America at the present time so it looks as though it is a matter of time before we have some regular trade coming from across the pond.

If you guys are interested I will make some enquiries with Brinkmann tomorrow to see if we can get the ball rolling.

It can take a few days to get replies back due to the time zones, but as soon as I get any repsonse I will keep you posted:thumb:


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

that would be great id definatley be interested because im at no21 on the reserve list and i cant see me getting one.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Are the suppliers on here not interested in doing a deal with brinkmann to start importing? I guess they may have minimum volumes that are too large for any one supplier?


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Got my torch yesterday, cheers Chris.

Nice and bright and seems to be better built than Brinkmann.

I dont think I can change the bulbs as there tiny on the Brink compared.

But its very bright in its own right.

Many thanks


----------

